# Bentonite



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Does anybody know wher it can be bought locally or orderd from. Im located south of Cleveland
redheads


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

What do you need and how much?You can get free samples from the manufacturer. Chemical distributors will sell you quantities.


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

Try farm supply stores or look up well drillers in your area.


----------



## pal21 (Mar 9, 2008)

W. L. Tucker supply in Cuyahoga Falls has it in 50# sacks. Thats about the only place I have ever been able to find it. I use it every couple years to plug up my water holes. They are right along Rt. 8 when you go thru the Falls. You can see their building from the freeway.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks guys !


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Clay kitty litter is bentonite usually.


----------

